# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  AFK Bot that requeues for you! 2.0.1! believe your eyes get to HWL NOW!

## ragingazn628

BE HOLD!!!

GetOffGetGoing:
http://wow.curse-gaming.com/en/files...etoffgetgoing/

What does this mod do?
This mod will skip the part where you have to "click here" to queue for BG

BattleBot 1.0:
http://rapidshare.com/files/6769072/..._v1.0.zip.html
credit to gravisoft

What does this mod do?
this will queue for you when you pass the "click here" to join 
it will auto release in BG
it will auto leave BG

Mouse clicker:
http://www.geocities.com/mangokun/au...useclicker.htm
credit to cmill72

what does this do?
it will click on the battle master once in X seconds
make sure you are in first person mode and you can see battle master real big.

Summary:
1) put both mods battlebot 1.0 and GetOffGetGoing into interface addons folder
2) restart WoW
3) go to battle master and zoom in so you can see them real big
4) turn on mouse clicker

this will click the battlemaster and by pass the gossip screen and go to straight to queue window. when in queue window battle bot will automatically queue you in. when in BG it will release if you die. auto leave when BG is over. them will repeat all this over again... no AFK!

Why am i helping people?

i want everyone to get gear and have fun. I want people to have a life.

-RagingAzn

P.S i will add some images later to help explain further to those to have special needs (haha jk)

----------


## myojinyahiko

ok... ready for nub question of the day? brought to you by! MYOJINYAHIKO! need som1 to get ownd? but just doesnt sound liek the right word to call it? pm me and i JUST MAY offcial it as a MYOWNT :O

anyways... 

is this bannable? lol... i know that sence its like a auto clicker n all that...but i meen its a mod...and its INSIDE the mod folder...so it should be counted as a mod... bliz says u cant use any 3rd party progs. to gain advantage...well ur gianing advantage sept its nto a 3rd party prog.... anyways som1 plz answer cuz this would be great

----------


## ragingazn628

no it is not detectable

----------


## slothahoy

Let's say you DID get detected with this: What would the punishment be?

----------


## Kardus

I got banned for using a simple afk bot that jumped randomly ever 1-30 seconds. Only used it in about 3 AV's which lasted less than 30 minutes. Two hours later, I was banned.

----------


## Chsz

Nice post this fixes all the problems with the bot

----------


## Altf4

As with the old mod, you can get banned if reported for 3 hours first time, then 3 days then permenant.

----------


## Heftydogg

Lol ive been toying around with it for a few hours and it works pretty well, but how do you get it to loop correctly? I set a right click event so it brings up the battlemaster's joining options and the gossip skipper works, but then the second event, the left click one won't do it's job in the right place, it just repeats the right click procedure over and over. Any help would be appreciated, thx.

----------


## Juvalius

Yeah i got the same problem too , everything is working fine but i do not think that the battlebot is working. It always repeat the right click procedure with the bg master. If Anyone could help me it would be very apreciated. Thanks.

Ok i just figured it out , u gotta type "/bb on" to put the addon on.

----------


## Altf4

Sweet got it working, +rep

----------


## Juvalius

But would it realy worth doing this with the new patch?

----------


## trogdor809

its pretty simple bro i got it to work u just have to make sure that u dont spin ure guy around in game and stuff. make sure that u have the right click on and zoomed into the bg master and u got it. 

no problems with getting banned ive used alot of illegal **** from edgeofnowhere.com and this site: speed hax,slow fall hax, teleport hax, glider, so im not afraid of a little .exe that right clicks for u...

----------


## Tromball

I'm Using Battle Ground Farmer and I was using Bg assist to auto join but i will try that mouse clicker
Download link http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3537223/...Bot_-_Free_Hon

----------


## UndiluteD

Hey whats the point now you have to kill to get honour? or am i wrong..

----------


## ragingazn628

> I got banned for using a simple afk bot that jumped randomly ever 1-30 seconds. Only used it in about 3 AV's which lasted less than 30 minutes. Two hours later, I was banned.


now i have 100 WSG marks 100 AB marks 100 AV marks and no ban... you must have been reported... this is NOT detectable




> Let's say you DID get detected with this: What would the punishment be?


a warning ... just a mail in game not even your email




> Lol ive been toying around with it for a few hours and it works pretty well, but how do you get it to loop correctly? I set a right click event so it brings up the battlemaster's joining options and the gossip skipper works, but then the second event, the left click one won't do it's job in the right place, it just repeats the right click procedure over and over. Any help would be appreciated, thx.


did you do 

/bb on

this will turn on battlebot.. when it skips gossip it will q you in

----------


## Meister

does these still work with the patch 2.01?

----------


## ragingazn628

> But would it realy worth doing this with the new patch?


yes

----------


## alex94

I got a warning to my e-mail and in-game when i used the old one before pach 2.0.1

----------


## Wesk.

Well dont u have to kill for honorpoints?
If it is so u still get honorpoints beacuse winning and friends taking bases so bot on ;P

----------


## Disphotic

NOTE: I would not stand in front of the BG master.. Because if someone sheep, scatter shot or anything like that you will face ANOTHER way so you wont click on the BG master... I would simply stand "inside" the BG master and look at him from the "skyes" (poor english) so it will click on him everytime u get feared etc. and its not detectable I think BUT I got 72 hours ban for it.I used it in AB and i did most likely got reported, people are getting mad of this, everytime i join AV someone says "****ing leacher.. report". i wouldnt use it if u already got a 3 day ban because next is perma.

hope it helped  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## patrickt

This sounds like a great idea! I have been using my fishing bot in AV for the past 3 months now on all my charcters so that i can get to exalted. It also works in other battle grounds, but is less practical. So far i haven't got banned but i still have to go through the process of haveing to reque every time, this sounds like a great idea. The only thing that i think could go wrong is lets say you are doing AB there is the possibility of you then being at the Wsg battlemaster next, and my main concern is that you will not be facing that battlemaster in order for the reque.

----------


## Wesk.

Well in the old auto bgs joiners you have to face the north still think its so :=

----------


## ragingazn628

> Hey whats the point now you have to kill to get honour? or am i wrong..


well AV gives about 250 honor if you lose ... and a lot more if you win... so lets say AV game is 30 min.. leave bot on for 14 hours ... so its 28 x 250 (thinking that horde will lose everygame) = 7000 honor =)




> does these still work with the patch 2.01?

----------


## fa60

Ok i must lvl faster^^ i hope iam 60 in this patch so i can use this mods.

----------


## trogdor809

yeah u might wanna turn it on...

----------


## ragingazn628

> Ok i must lvl faster^^ i hope iam 60 in this patch so i can use this mods.


get to 51 and start AFKin in AV

----------


## UndiluteD

What about in WSG and AB is the principle the same? i seem to be getting no hounour for silverwing sentinels or whateva :S

----------


## Myth.

Hey im new to auto-clickers. Is the auto-clicker going to work as an AFK bot? If it keeps clicking will I still go AFK?

----------


## trogdor809

yeah itll keep in from afk. (reminder) set it to right click. thats ure ticket to re-quein

----------


## Meister

ok i have a problem with the clicker.
if we let the cliker right click all the time, every second, it will reqeue it self every sec whcih means, he can never get into a game because he keeps himself requeuing.
whats the interval to use?
In my server the Av times change? 15 mins to 29 mins waiting time.

It just needs to right click only once when you wanna queue isnt it?
Then it just stays normal and waits for the bg then when it comes up the other addon works and accepts the request, then u enter to the bg.
inside u jump every 30 sec so u dont afk.
when it ends, it logs u out form the bg then when ur facing the bg master again, it needs to requeue meaning right click. so whats the interval?

and it does not jump every 30 secs. it worked ok it autojoined the bg but after 5 mins it went afk and logged out as deserter.
how we make this work?

----------


## marcusx

www.WorldOfBot.com ftw

----------


## jericholy

If there was a way for warlocks to do hellfire on themslefs then bandage there would be no way to detect the bot people couldnt even report you get dmg and healing just no hks. just say you havent done av much.

----------


## Altf4

ppl are missing the point...u get banned because GMs msg you and you dont respond.

----------


## agrestic

heres a mirror for battlebot since it often gets deleted:

http://w11.easy-share.com/717757.html

----------


## Victor

it blocks at join first availeble or select a random one...at join battle

----------


## Meister

i still do not understand how this right clik for the clicker works, u cant keep clicking every sec, can u enlighten me pls?

----------


## Greedy

doesnt work on me.. Battlebot doesnt work.. GetOffGoing doesnt work neither.. but how does it stop being afk?

----------


## UndiluteD

Hey thought i might let you know 
*BGAssist 2.0!* 
is out  :Big Grin: 

link: http://wow.curse-gaming.com/en/files.../bgassist-2-0/

----------


## Lerina

Great, Ill run Bbot and BGAssist. Ive been using battlebot the last week to requeue. 

The last few days I keep coming back to find out that battlebot has just stopped working, im just standing there at the AV master and have only done 2 games in the 6 hours i was afk. It won't rejoin until i type /bb on AGAIN which is complete crap. Maybe if I have them both running one of them will actually work...

----------


## shattered.ice

This essentially would only work with AV. since in all other BG's you must killt o get honor =/. Ill give it a try and report back.

----------


## pinmanson

> I got banned for using a simple afk bot that jumped randomly ever 1-30 seconds. Only used it in about 3 AV's which lasted less than 30 minutes. Two hours later, I was banned.


what mod was that and where do u get it? just curious

----------


## Heftydogg

> Great, Ill run Bbot and BGAssist. Ive been using battlebot the last week to requeue. 
> 
> The last few days I keep coming back to find out that battlebot has just stopped working, im just standing there at the AV master and have only done 2 games in the 6 hours i was afk. It won't rejoin until i type /bb on AGAIN which is complete crap. Maybe if I have them both running one of them will actually work...


EXACT same thing happens for me, for like 3 days now i've gone to bed with the bg bot on and the clicker which all works fine as i sit and watch it work its bagic for a half an hour, hoping the next day will be the day i get the GM Bow. But i write down how many av medals i have before i go to bed, lets just say... 45 and next morning im like wtf when i only have like 49, proving it isnt requeuing correctly, because 10 hours of leaving it would get a hell of a lot more than 700 honor and 4 marks... So i'll try out the bg assist, saying my prayers to elune wishing tomorrow may be the day I get the bow...

----------


## db0y

Reason is because with the new snowballs in AV, people can kick you out of AV into the portal giving you deserter debuff.

----------


## ragingazn628

> doesnt work on me.. Battlebot doesnt work.. GetOffGoing doesnt work neither.. but how does it stop being afk?


do this ...

/bb on

for GetOffGetGoing it auto loads...

basiacally right clicks the battlemaster and skips gossips and q for u via battle bot

----------


## Exitium

Err... i can't use /bb on, it just says that there is no command like that, the auto jumping thing and GetOffGetGoing works fine though... :confused:

----------


## D0rfHuntard

im kinda n00b when it comes to botting.. but i reckon if i create a trial account and get a char to lvl 10 or 11 or whatever and then i try bottin that char in wsg to see if i get warnings... do you think this is a good method of seeing if its safe?

and also, if u say u get kicked out of AV, cant u liek get some bot that tuns autowalk on when you enter a BG.. in AV this will meen that u go straight out from the cave and a bit out in AV which i see as a way of not getting kicked out

----------


## hotwirenissanskyline

i cant download battlebot from rapidshare! can someone post it on another download web pls? thanks!

----------


## abyssaldemon

Would there be a large chance of being banned if botting over night? I mean if you think about it GM's may monitor players that play all night and may randomly whisper those that are on every night all night. I'm just checkin cause i dont want to get perma banned on a file i worked so hard for ><

----------


## Chsz

> Would there be a large chance of being banned if botting over night? I mean if you think about it GM's may monitor players that play all night and may randomly whisper those that are on every night all night. I'm just checkin cause i dont want to get perma banned on a file i worked so hard for ><


I'm pretty sure thier have been no perma bans from afking in BG's. I always thought the GM's gave you 3 day temp bans as a warning. If that happens you should stop then. I might be wrong, they might perma ban you now.

----------


## ragingazn628

> Would there be a large chance of being banned if botting over night? I mean if you think about it GM's may monitor players that play all night and may randomly whisper those that are on every night all night. I'm just checkin cause i dont want to get perma banned on a file i worked so hard for ><


i would afk all night but my LAN is retarded and DC a lot lol

----------


## faunze

Ok guys just left it on overnight, works fine BUT It says I only got 1000 honor yesterday, which should be a blatant lie because I did over 20 AV's while I was sleeping. Any reason for this? (Btw im still waiting for it to update so today was "yesterday"

----------


## kozzmozmo

I just did about 40 av's and now its reset back to 985 (i did a little pvping) from around 6000. I think they might have patched this or something? Maybe they made it so that if you dont do any damage or get kills then you dont keep your bonus honor?

----------


## saber

i was just tryin this out and everythin worked fine exept i got no honor from ab and only 2 kills and wot to i set the ms to in automouse cliker because it keepz clikin then restarting queue somone plz help me

----------


## dwarfhunter

> I'm Using Battle Ground Farmer and I was using Bg assist to auto join but i will try that mouse clicker
> Download link http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3537223/...Bot_-_Free_Hon


 
ok, I've tried this program and it works very good... the only downside is that I can't get it to join BG's on itself, I've read the readme that was included and followed it but still no success.. so far I've joined the BG's manually then turned on the AV & anti-afk bot ( as the readme says) and I don't get kicked or anything but I still have to monitor it to see if the bg is done

any help is appriciated  :Smile:

----------


## fonstump

If I had a 3 hour ban already can I get a perma ban for doing this?

----------


## Fuhrer

I've had a 3hr also and next should be a 3day ban, then perma.

----------


## Schooler

thanks alot this thing is great, it worked all night for me. :Smile:

----------


## blackbird275

Wel i ran it the whole night and this morning i got a warning from a gm that afking in a bg is an exploit. so no ban just now just a warning to my account.
and got ported out of bg in to if while is was at teh bg master in darnasus

----------


## kozzmozmo

I figured out that our honor was reset because of a bug. When you reach 6554 honor points it rolls back to 0, but at the end of the night the points will be reflected when totals are tallyed. There is a sticky about it in the general forum at the official WoW website.

----------


## X-Gogeta

After half an hour, i got it to work. It's just awesome ... I put it on, since last night and got 60 WSG marks + 790 honor! :Big Grin:  .. thats a lot for WSG :P.

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## Bendrix

Hiya. 

Ok my question is: is this just a way to save a few clicks logging in and out of BGs? Because I don't see any function that keeps you from going AFK while you are in the BG. 

I use BGassist with MouseClicker (same thing essentially as the setup mentioned in this post), and it will still go AFK in AV.

----------


## lolpaladinsz

how come the mouse clicker will just stop out of no where  :Frown:

----------


## Aighto

+rep
I've used this for 3 days, got the highwarlord fist, ****ing beautiful!  :Big Grin:

----------


## thebklounge

so yea... i know i probably shouldnt be even getting this stuff if im worried bout getting banned... but ive been having less and less time lately and am tired of not being able to get stuff because i dont have 24 hours to pay a day.. so yea that aside, is it really only an email, they wont ban u on the spot?

----------


## thebklounge

so yea, i ran it overnight (got over my fear of getting banned :P) and yea the only problem i had was with requeiing... so i added into the Autoit script for the jumping bot, that it types /bb on everytime i jump. im gonna test it out to see if this works better.

that didnt really work much better... im not sure y. but i did figure out something good. i made /bb on a macro, put it in the 6th spot on my hotbar and made jumping bot press 6, 10 seconds after i jump. working pretty well so far. ill run it overnight tonight.

----------


## doubleohess

I got a 3 day ban for using this last night ;_;.

----------


## Disphotic

Ok, i need to know something I have had a warning on my account for bad char name, then i had a 3 days ban for BG leeching in patch 1.10 or 1.11 then i speedhacked (when the new warden came  :Mad:  ) and got instant banned for 3 days, i thought i was perma banned... but thats wierd, arent u supposed to get perma after 1 3 days ban? because I had 2x 3 days ban but i had however none 3hours ban but my question is; Do they just keep banning you for 3 days all the time or will I get a perma after?

thanks if you can answer.

----------


## arewin

well, as we speak i am standing next to the AV battlemaster with all this set up. i have set the click timer to 5 seconds, so it basically means the dorf is looking at me constantly, suspicious, i know, but this is only darnassus, anyway, i am constantly selecting to join the next possible AV, but it is not resetting my time in the queue - im at 6mins at the moment, i also havent gone afk, so i would therefore assume that this combination of mods and 3rd party clicker will basically do whatever it is supposed to :P, i havent yet entered a BG yet tho, so it is yet to be seen... update in about 3mins when i finally get a spot in this stupid battlegroups AV...

EDIT - ok, been going 7 mins, and clicked the leecher infront of me automatically twice now, i think you are auto-AFKed after 5mins? so yea, this works

----------


## Mistakill

Email I got from Blizzard today. After Doing this for 2 hours today I got a 3 hour ban. So be careful.

[email protected] wrote:

Greetings ..............,

Account Name: .....
Realm: .....
Character Name: ..... 

A user of the above account has recently been involved in actions deemed 
inappropriate for the World of Warcraft by the In-Game Support staff of 
Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough 
investigation of the situation as a whole. 

When a harassment report is made, all players involved in the incident 
are subject to review, which may result in account penalties. Though we 
are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy 
concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very 
thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved 
accounts. 

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can 
only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how 
Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at 
http://www.blizzard.com/support/wowaa/.

Account Action: 3 Hour Suspension

Offense: Abuse of Game Mechanics

The distinction between exploiting bugs and abusing game mechanics is a 
fine one. While bug exploitation involves the abuse of what is 
essentially a programming mistake, the abuse of game mechanics is the 
act of taking advantage of the limitations of the World of Warcraft game 
systems. Since the line between the sanctioned use and the abuse of game 
mechanics is sometimes unclear, we prefer to educate players before 
taking any action against the account being used.

This category includes using/distributing game mechanics in a manner 
unintended by their design that:

* Damages another character, their gameplay, the service itself 
and/or its economy 

Details (Note - Times are listed in Greenwich Mean Time, GMT): This 
character was found AFK in Alterac Valley while utilizing methods for 
intentionally avoiding the auto-AFK flagging system. Multiple attempts 
to contact the player were unsuccessful.

For further information, please view the World of Warcraft Policies and 
Terms of Use Agreement: 
(http://www.blizzard.com/support/wowgm/?id=agm01712p) and 
(http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/termsofuse.shtml). Please be aware that 
additional inappropriate actions may result in further disciplinary 
action, up to or including account closure. 

We understand that these policies may seem harsh, but they are in place 
to ensure that every player is able to fully enjoy their travels in the 
World of Warcraft. Thank you in advance for respecting our position.

Regards,
Selchi
Game Master
Blizzard Entertainment
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com

----------


## arewin

sounds like you got reported, bad luck  :Frown:  had this on all night, and my estimate says 3k honour. could be due to our battlegroup having 25min AV queues, or maybe it reset at 6555 or whatever xD

----------


## reveng_

> I'm Using Battle Ground Farmer and I was using Bg assist to auto join but i will try that mouse clicker
> Download link http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3537223/...Bot_-_Free_Hon


You know that has a keylogger....right?

----------


## thebklounge

sweet. my /bb on thing works. perfectly. now only if the queues werent as long as the games on my realms xD.

----------


## bombsaway

Since BG assist no longer works i was looking for other options and i found this post. i am using battlebot but it seems everytime i leave BG's i have to turn it on again.Is there a way to keep it from turning off?

----------


## thebklounge

ok i modified the afkbot.... wat u need to do is make a marco for /bb on and put it on the 6th spot on ur hotbar. the bot will be hitting /bb on every 10 seconds now. and i made it so u jump every 1-3 minutes so it looks more natural so like u are a live afker, not a bot :P

http://rapidshare.com/files/9351153/AFKbot.exe

----------


## Chsz

BGassist works now for 2.0, http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...uenes-you.html you don't have to use BB

----------


## thebklounge

eh i like battlebot better

----------


## showerpower

How do i turn on the mouseclicker?

----------


## Gnomechomsky

I tried using these programs and this method while I slept last night and I woke up to a 3 hour ban. I definitely suggest NOT using this as you will most likely be caught and banned in some form. While the programs themselves may not be detectable, it looks like GMs will notice if you are AFKing in BGs and will try to contact you -- whether because you were reported or not, I dunno.

It did work while it lasted, for the few games I took part in. Still, I will not be trying this again. It's simply not worth it. If I was caught the _very first night_ I tried doing this, I doubt I will get away with it in the future.

----------


## afhouston

yeah after using it a while i realized a few things (3rd night havent been banned)

1. you must move out the tunnel - maybe use click to move
2. if you cant move - use the spacebar jump program and just use autoclicker to requeue

if you use this program they can time your spell casts (what this method requires for you not to go afk) and thats how theyll know for sure.

most people are making a habit to report people with 0-0-0 (no kills, no deaths, no dmg/heal)

you need to find a way to get yourself killed. spend an hour trying to setup a click to move sequence that will get you out of the cave and killed. make sure camera option is on 'never'




> After half an hour, i got it to work. It's just awesome ... I put it on, since last night and got 60 WSG marks + 790 honor! .. thats a lot for WSG :P.
> 
> Thanks again


fool dont afk in wsg

----------


## arewin

> fool dont afk in wsg


in theory the other people in WSG would either think you were defending (where you spawn) or just a total noob and dying all the time (allways at GY) however i also see how having only 10 people would make it more obvius. just thought id add a comment :P

----------


## Thepriest1750

thx alot will try  :Big Grin:

----------


## afhouston

more comments on this method:

With all botting, if you are reported - you will be banned. The key is to make sure you are not reported.

You can set it up so that this works in third person view - and by doing that you can time a "click to move" sequence that (asuming you have horde instant queue) will prevent a ban. 

sequence goes like this
1. right click - battle master coordinates
2. left click - join battle dialogue
3. left click - first available - click the join battle button 
(setup 50 second delay)
4. left click - when the thing pops, join battle
(setup click to move in wow interface)
5. right click sequence (this takes 3-6 clicks to get you out of the cave)
6. left click - put your AV trinket on an action bar slot and click it (setup 12 second delay to cast) - it will put you on your base, people think you're defending
7. left click - guesstimate where the "release spirit" button shows 
8. left click - guesstimate where the "leave battleground" button shows



problems:
1. third person gives smaller margin of error for requeue sequence
2. if you die or your click-move sequence changes your direction too much, you will not be able to requeue accurately for the next bg

note: while you think click to move may cause you to look weird, it wont if make lots of small "way points" and reduce the click delay to about 500ms, it looks like a natural movement.

also - using the av trinket will get you "unstuck" if you click-move sequence causes you to look dumb.


tips: make sure you have an offense spell cast after your av trinket click, i use howl of terror, but anything that simulates fighting works (drop totem, mage aoe , etc)


i think i may need to use a more advanced tool - maybe something that simulates keyboard button movements. that

----------


## afhouston

5th night of afk botting - haven't been caught 

in addition to using "click to move" to get out of the tunnel, I have found a way to put some numbers on the 'damage done, healing done' part of the BG window.

Warlocks when they use a healthstone get credit for healing done. So i added clicks that conjure a healthstone and use a healthstone. Note - i lifetap to make my health low.

Of course, you will lose soulshards very fast. Other classes could use bandages. 

And if you have a problem getting life low - use a mod like outfitter or put armor and weapons in action slot keys. When you remove armor you lose stamina and when you put it back on, then you have a gap in health due to stamina boost. use the bandage to make up for it and you now have something to heal.

I know people will still report people in the cave area, but if you cant do the click to move out of the cave, then at least you can stand in place and look like you're doing something. This is especially good if you are afking and you are a healing class. 


now i know if warlocks lifetap and hellfire, it doesnt count as a death on the bg window. but i haven't tried this with demonic runes. if you can kill yourself with demonic runes and get death credit, then its even less likely someone will report you. Most people who report only focus on those who have done nothing in the battle.

----------


## Blackfish

it works and iam happy as ever

----------


## ragingazn628

i got my WL set... get yours TODAY

----------


## Keeper

got a 3 Hr ban using this and here is what they said

Account Action: 3 Hour Suspension

Offense: Intended Exploitation


is intended exploitation mean the use of a bot or I got suspended for something else ?

----------


## ragingazn628

yea now they try to find reasons to ban you

----------


## Asianator

raginazn, use D's instead of P's in your sig  :Wink: 

[]D [] []V[] []D [] []\[]

[]P [] []V[] []P [] []\[]

][D ][ ][V][ ][D ][ ][\][

][P ][ ][V][ ][P ][ ][\][

btw for people who get the whole thing where battlebot keeps turning off this is how i do it

i have another program that spams the letter 0 (zero), so i make a macro to the following:

/whisper myself hi
/bb on

that way, every minute or so i get a whisper to myself which stops me from going afk ( this is much better then jump-bot, less obvious). and it also activates battlebot.  :Big Grin: 

have fun

----------


## Silentdeed

omg man, amazing, +rep
ive been usin it for hours while watchin tv n drinkin some beer switch back, still online n working with 1k honor  :Smile:

----------


## skatemerica

> raginazn, use D's instead of P's in your sig 
> 
> []D [] []V[] []D [] []\[]
> 
> []P [] []V[] []P [] []\[]
> 
> ][D ][ ][V][ ][D ][ ][\][
> 
> ][P ][ ][V][ ][P ][ ][\][
> ...


 


could you link us to the program that will auto press a key?
that is a good idea and much better/less obvious than constant jumping


EDIT: nevermind I found http://www.bluechillies.com/download.html?sid=9043
works well and really easy to use/set up

----------


## X-Gogeta

> fool dont afk in wsg


Think again, smartass.

----------


## ChuckNorrisguy321

LOVE the bot man tyvm +rep

----------


## gahndai

Is Battlebot or WoW_NoAFK.exe detectable? I havent been on in awhile, just checking up.

----------


## Hwang Mi Hee

Ive been using this for awhile now and i guess somone finally reported me, and i had already 2 strikes from getting pissed at ppl, so i cant banned  :Frown:

----------


## gahndai

:Frown: 6): Oh noes!

----------


## Flying Piggy

I hate to break up the party but there is something i think most of you forgot to do , its SCAN THE FILE BEFORE USING IT . Look what i found :



I say NOT COOL : (

----------


## Steroids

This works sooooo good thanks very much, btw there was no virus in my battlebot  :Wink:

----------


## ashley w100

hi people can some one plzz get a simple bot link because i need one for dummes :/ and free ty

----------


## Shankness

Idea, get the chat alert mod from curse, http://wow-en.curse-gaming.com/downl...24/chat-alert/. Set it so that it only makes a sound when you get wispered. Turn your volume up real loud, and do whatever. If a GM messages you, you can get back to your computer and be like, "Oh, sorry, I've really just been spacing out, watching my favorite show XD and I just went to get a drink." or any other creative excuse you can think of =P. Only problem is that you'd have to stay in the room. One other idea, which might be kind of stupid, but an idea none the less, would be a baby monitor. That way you keep the mic end in front of your speaker, and you can go anywhere in range of the monitor. You hear the chat alert and can get back to your computer and bullshit Blizzard up the wazoo. Just a thought =] Hope it helps.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

-Knicelor

----------

